# Amp in a Can...



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

YouTube - Beer Can amplifier guitar demo

Know how? I already have a small dashboard speaker that can fit. I have enough wires and i have a spare amp that can be vivisected for its nobs and input (speaker blew). I dont have the can yet but thats an easy and great tasting fix. 

What i want is any tips you chaps may have, or if there's a video im not finding next to this one.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Little Gems A circuit that would work (2, actually). Really simple builds.


----------

